# Downpipe 3" for Audi S3 8L, TT 8N 225HP with 200 Cell Cat stainless steal



## turbopartsde (Feb 25, 2015)

Brand New Downpipe 3" for Audi S3 8L, TT 8N 225HP with 200 Cell Cat stainless steel

495 Euro - 19% Tax= 415,97 Euro + 60,- Euro shipping with fedex economy= 475,97 Euro

http://www.turbo-parts.de/1-8T-Tuning/Hosenrohre/Downpipe-fuer-Audi-S3-8L-1-8T-209PS-TT-225PS-o-76mm-Edelstahl-mit-200-Zellen-Rennkat::1756.html


----------

